# Update: Lower Dolores strainer removed



## doloresgirl (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks to BLM "Ranger Rick" and crew, the river wide strainer was removed last Friday 4/18  . It was at mile 10.5 just before the power lines. Sounds like quite the endeavor getting it out of there, so thank Ranger Rick when you see him at the put in!!!


----------

